# Odd Colored C Model



## ohdeebee (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice looking original paint bike. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140886170613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice colors and condition for this OG bike.  However...$2K...hmmmm


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 14, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> Nice colors and condition for this OG bike.  However...$2K...hmmmm




I've got 2 words for you  - Scha winn.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2012)

I have another word for you...California 
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL I live in CA and wouldn't pay that much for that bike


----------



## daved66 (Nov 15, 2012)

great bike.  would looke nice in any collection


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2012)

Provenance driving this price!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful color thats for sure!


----------



## daved66 (Nov 15, 2012)

looks ,iike an honest bike, I may be tempted...........


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 15, 2012)

Another bike coming to Cali!??


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2012)

Ad say's it's still available....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know, 2K doesn't seem that bad. The BC model is definitely unusual, and in that color combo, it is without a doubt one of the rarest bikes in the Schwinn line up.
 The big downer about that bike, is that it was stored upside down and the battery acid burned its way through the top of the tank.


----------

